# Kwaya African Voices released!



## TARI (May 17, 2016)

Hi guys,
I am super excited to announce that Kwaya has been released! 
Please have a look at best service website:

http://www.bestservice.de/en/kwaya.html




Thanks!


----------



## TeamLeader (May 17, 2016)

Yes ! GO TARI !!!


----------



## storyteller (May 17, 2016)

Congrats Tari! I wish you the best with this release. Beautiful library.


----------



## stixman (May 17, 2016)

Been saving up my pennies for this!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (May 17, 2016)

Looks like Best Service doesn't provide enough server headroom. Never saw this before. When I start my download it says it will take 2-3 days to download. Serious? Someone else having any issues?


----------



## TARI (May 17, 2016)

Thank you very much for your nice words! Very much appreciated 



Guido Negraszus said:


> Looks like Best Service doesn't provide enough server headroom. Never saw this before. When I start my download it says it will take 2-3 days to download. Serious? Someone else having any issues?


I guess it is something momentary. Best Service server usually goes pretty well. Hope you can download it without any problem. Sorry for the inconvenences and thanks for your support!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (May 18, 2016)

Wow, sounds really great! oO


----------



## lucky909091 (May 20, 2016)

Tari, please excuse me asking this honestly:

is this library programmed for the shi... "Best Service Engine" or the Kontakt Player?


----------



## Takabuntu (May 20, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> Tari, please excuse me asking this honestly:
> 
> is this library programmed for the shi... "Best Service Play Engine" or the Kontakt Player?



It's for Kontakt. I also have libraries of Tari working with the Best Service Engine and those are working fine too.


----------



## lucky909091 (May 20, 2016)

Thank you for the answer.
I do not like the Best Service Engine player but I LOVE Taris libraries.

Insofar, a Kontakt version is much appreciated.


----------



## reddognoyz (May 20, 2016)

I just got a call to do some african ambian music. I believe I am in.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 20, 2016)

Wonderful library Tari - congrats!


----------



## TARI (May 20, 2016)

Thanks guys! 
Engine is also a wonderful sampler, that's why I still support it, but I can understand that some prefer Kontakt


----------



## Leeward (May 21, 2016)

Ouch. I've wanted this since it was first announced but, given the price tag, I'll have to wait a bit. Can't wait though. Already have a lot of ideas on how to use this!


----------



## whinecellar (May 21, 2016)

Been listening to the demos and they sound fantastic, but I notice a distinct lack of any vibrato. Is there any available in the sustains, or is everything sung super straight?


----------



## TARI (May 24, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Been listening to the demos and they sound fantastic, but I notice a distinct lack of any vibrato. Is there any available in the sustains, or is everything sung super straight?


Hello Jim, 
You are right, everything has been sung straight.


----------



## whinecellar (May 24, 2016)

OK, thanks for the reply Tari! Still a must-have library from what I can tell!


----------



## sgmusik (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi Tari, is there a reset key in Kwaya to reset the phrases to #1, so each time they are played in the song they are playing the correct phrase? Thanks.


----------



## TARI (Jul 10, 2016)

sgmusik said:


> Hi Tari, is there a reset key in Kwaya to reset the phrases to #1, so each time they are played in the song they are playing the correct phrase? Thanks.


Hello,
Yes, press again the desired phrase keyswitch and you will be back to the first step of said phrase.
Thanks!


----------



## sgmusik (Jul 10, 2016)

TARI said:


> Hello,
> Yes, press again the desired phrase keyswitch and you will be back to the first step of said phrase.
> Thanks!



 thanks!


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 13, 2016)

Just curious if the manual includes translations of any/all phrases? I'm a stickler for making sure any phrase libraries don't say anything I wouldn't say, especially given a global audience


----------



## TARI (Jul 13, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Just curious if the manual includes translations of any/all phrases? I'm a stickler for making sure any phrase libraries don't say anything I wouldn't say, especially given a global audience


Hi Jim,
The manual doesn't include any translation of the poems which are traditional poems from Uganda. Nothing offensive.
Most of the yells/fx don't mean anything 

Tari


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 13, 2016)

TARI said:


> Hi Jim,
> The manual doesn't include any translation of the poems which are traditional poems from Uganda. Nothing offensive.
> Most of the yells/fx don't mean anything
> 
> Tari


Ha - good to know. I assumed as much - just wanted to be sure! Will order shortly


----------



## TARI (Jul 13, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Ha - good to know. I assumed as much - just wanted to be sure! Will order shortly


Thanks!


----------



## Takabuntu (Jul 13, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Just curious if the manual includes translations of any/all phrases? I'm a stickler for making sure any phrase libraries don't say anything I wouldn't say, especially given a global audience



Hi Jim,

I totally understand this! Somehow I want to understand that what is being said matches what I'm trying to convey musically. Perhaps I should not bother, but hey I guess that's me 

I did a translation for the Elvish (Elven Spoken Female) patch in Tari's Epic World and also for his library Shevannai for the Spoken Phrases Patch and the Whispered Phrases Patch.

I made a Logic script, as an experiment, for the Elven Spoken Female of Epic World that you can load with the console window open that displays the translation when you press a key. It would be nicer to show the translation directly in the scripture GUI, but I haven't got to that point yet. If you're interested I can send you these files, assuming you also have these libraries.

Erik


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 13, 2016)

Superb!!!!


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 13, 2016)

Takabuntu said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I totally understand this! Somehow I want to understand that what is being said matches what I'm trying to convey musically. Perhaps I should not bother, but hey I guess that's me
> 
> ...


Wow, that's awesome Erik - thanks for the kind offer! I don't have any of Tari's libraries yet, but I am about to order KWAYA. If you do such a thing for that one, I'd love to know!

Thanks!


----------



## Takabuntu (Jul 14, 2016)

You're welcome Jim. I don't have Kwaya (yet), so that's not going to help you soon  But once I have the script working with the GUI I could send you a copy without translations that you can edit with phrases you have figured out? I really love the libraries I have so far, so I can't imagine that Kwaya will not meet your expectations.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 14, 2016)

Takabuntu said:


> You're welcome Jim. I don't have Kwaya (yet), so that's not going to help you soon  But once I have the script working with the GUI I could send you a copy without translations that you can edit with phrases you have figured out? I really love the libraries I have so far, so I can't imagine that Kwaya will not meet your expectations.


Indeed - somehow I've missed Tari's excellent-sounding libraries that seem to get rave reviews... I'm sure KWAYA will be my first of several


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow - what a great library! Very well done, Tari! I will certainly have to check out your other work! My only wish would be for vibrato, but that doesn't sound likely if the singers were recorded straight. I'd happily pay for an updated sample set with controllable vibrato though - it will require some creativity on sustained phrases as-is. Still, awesome work - LOVE the soundscapes too!


----------



## Takabuntu (Jul 21, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Wow - what a great library! Very well done, Tari! I will certainly have to check out your other work! My only wish would be for vibrato, but that doesn't sound likely if the singers were recorded straight. I'd happily pay for an updated sample set with controllable vibrato though - it will require some creativity on sustained phrases as-is. Still, awesome work - LOVE the soundscapes too!



Trying to stay away from his libraries is quite an accomplishment. I failed 4 times so far and am trying to hang in there


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 26, 2016)

Man, I LOVE this library! Thought I'd post a sneak peek of a track I'm working on for my instrumental record that features KWAYA heavily:


----------

